# Console!!! gfx!!!!



## furious_gamer (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi friends,,,,
             By the end of this month i had a increment like stuff and i got about 5.5k... So i decided to spend it for gaming.. Here in my signature is my spec.. 

I read so many threads abt ps2 and gfx cards though i didnt take any wise decisions yet.. SO i need ur help.. 

For my budget can i afford PS2(Yes...the modded one..) 

Or else i go for an entry level card for my PC(i think for 5k i cant get any midrange gfx card)

I need ur valuable suggn...


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

I would always suggest you a Sony playstation 2 for better result.
Even if you want to stick with your pc you can get a 8600 or a 9600 for around 5.5k max


----------



## Night-Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

Get a 8600GT. This way u can play some 360 games with that pc too  like DMC4. It will even play oblivion. Besides the gr8 game collection of pc.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 4, 2008)

ur config seems gud enuf.
ur best bet wud be an ATI HD 3850 512 MB GDDR3, which is up for 5.9k
its much much future proof, with DX 10.1 and let u play any current game with med~high details on ur config.

u can also enjoy HD movies too, but ur current config will fail to play a 1080p video.
If u are a classic lower, then PS2 seems better, but for upcoming games, get the 3850!


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Man do u mean i can play crysis with on mid settings


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the price of HD 3850 in chennai....
Huh... i enquire that..
And buying PS2 is like a dream for me... My long day dream.. So i get my hands to PS2...
I have a doubt.. Is modded PS2 is avail in the SONY showroom itself....
If so, then what is the price... And what are all the accessories that bundle with a modded one...
Since i have a lot of time..atleast until the end of month i decide it about for this whole month.. So ur valuable suggestion for a newbie of PS2 will help me a lot.........:


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2008)

A little bit of searching across the forum would have helped you.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86378
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86620

Anyway, Sony showroom would never stock a modded console.



> If so, then what is the price... And what are all the accessories that bundle with a modded one...


It can be anywhere between 6k to 7.5k.The accessories bundled are:
One modded Playstation 2 console.
One Original Dual Shock Analog Controller
Proprietary Composite Cable
Power Cable
User's Manual & of course the box.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 4, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Man do u mean i can play crysis with on mid settings



Crysis can easily be played at mid on an 8600GT @ 1440*900
3850 can do much better. An oced HD 3850 beats stock 9600GT and 3870 in most of the benchs.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

@allwyndlima.
Did u know any dealer in chennai who deal with modded PS2? And my main question is did a modded PS2 wil last for atleast 2 years,,.... 
@dominator
Whats the street price of HD3850?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @allwyndlima.
> Did u know any dealer in chennai who deal with modded PS2? And my main question is did a modded PS2 wil last for atleast 2 years,,....


Sorry pal am from Mumbai so no idea about Chennai.For your next question, if you meant it's stability then yes it should last you for more than 2 years.If you meant in terms of games being available then frankly I can't say.The titles coming out right now are very scanty as compared to before.It's shelf life is almost over but if you haven't been using the PS2 a lot prior to this then you can play it's previous games & it's equally fun.Which is what I am doing at the moment.The graphics do seem dull at time but still the games are totally worth it.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @allwyndlima.
> Did u know any dealer in chennai who deal with modded PS2? And my main question is did a modded PS2 wil last for atleast 2 years,,....
> @dominator
> Whats the street price of HD3850?



In cheani go to ritchie street...there is a game galaxy or something like that....check out...

Dont the buy the ps2...not a wise investment NOW....if u had bought it atleast a year ago..it would have been worth it...now its not..a gfx card is far better than it...

otherwise ur absolute buy it..will cost abt 7k i suppose..in total maybe 1 k more...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> In cheani go to ritchie street...there is a game galaxy or something like that....check out...
> 
> Dont the buy the ps2...not a wise investment NOW....if u had bought it atleast a year ago..it would have been worth it...now its not..a gfx card is far better than it...
> 
> otherwise ur absolute buy it..will cost abt 7k i suppose..in total maybe 1 k more...



I never play games in PS2.. So i decided to go with it...
And ofcourse i decided to go with gfx card too... Which one i should opt for..
9500GT or HD3850...(dont forgot my budget @ 5k......)


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^....

u want to do both in 5k.... how????

if its gfx card..both are good...i am a nvidia user so..i prefer in ur budget the 256 mb ddr3 8600gt...enough....no heating problems or whatever...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^....
> 
> u want to do both in 5k. how??
> 
> if its gfx card..both are good...i am a nvidia user so..i prefer in ur budget the 256 mb ddr3 8600gt...enough....no heating problems or whatever...



Nah... i m going to invest another 6k... 6k for PS2 and 5k for gfx card..
Why u suggest 8600GT card..
Why not HD3850..
Is there any controversy between u and ati....... just a curiosity...


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Nah... i m going to invest another 6k... 6k for PS2 and 5k for gfx card..
> Why u suggest 8600GT card..
> Why not HD3850..
> Is there any controversy between u and ati....... just a curiosity...



coz its more VFM in ur case....the 3850 may perform more..but since if u that much a perfomance lover u will not be buying a ps2 and a gfx card under 5k...thats why..how much will u think it would be more...5~8 fps more...both cards are low end now..not even mid range..so save couple of bucks and put it in ur ps2 fund...will be enough....

i never used Ati...coz i never bought it....i thght of the 4850..but then nvidia came with 9800gx2 and gtx 280...so no need.. ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok.. no gfx card until September...
Whats the price of PS2,,,, What r all diff versions..
Which one should i get for around 6k..


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

psp slim.... around 6k..i am not so sure...for 7k..yeas...coz for modding itself it maye take upto 500


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

Any suggestion about dealers in chennai.... 
coz i m always aware that the dealers in chennai may try 2 cheat us if we duno much...
If u know abt sumone pls suggest me the details..


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

i already told you in a post above...game flash or game galaxy in ritchie street...


----------



## ksrao_74 (Aug 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> And buying PS2 is like a dream for me... My long day dream.. So i get my hands to PS2...
> :


 (up to 24000rs tho) 
PS2 is prett good for graphics........but i suggest u save some more money and go for PS3 and with that u can even watch Blue Ray movies......



rajkumar_pb said:


> I have a doubt.. Is modded PS2 is avail in the SONY showroom itself....
> If so, then what is the price... And what are all the accessories that bundle with a modded one...


lol.......it s not available in showroom....may be can try one in grey market......


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

ksrao_74 said:


> (up to 24000rs tho)
> PS2 is prett good for graphics........but i suggest u save some more money and go for PS3 and with that u can even watch Blue Ray movies......
> 
> 
> lol.......it s not available in showroom....may be can try one in grey market......



hes talking abt spending 6k max..and u want him to throw 24k..great ....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> i already told you in a post above...game flash or game galaxy in ritchie street...


.... I didn't notice that buddy...

PS3.....ME???

Never get closer to it...

FOr that money i got two HD4850 and get a blazing performance....


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 5, 2008)

yup.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 5, 2008)

Two 4850 are more than enough


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Two 4850 are more than enough



i got it when the prices drop by the way anyone can buy it... like around 6-7k...


----------



## ksrao_74 (Aug 5, 2008)

...........


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2008)

In chennai PS2 costs 6100...I think its toooo costly.. Am i rite... And please post me the current prices at various cities...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2008)

^Dude that's a pretty good price.I got mine about 3 months ago for 7.5k.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 6, 2008)

the actual price is 6990..so u getting a very good deal....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2008)

madjeri said:


> the actual price is 6990..so u getting a very good deal....



Oops...
I got convinced the dealer and finally they decided to  give the whole bunch
with a memory card and ++ for 5.8k......
Finally my bargaining skills win...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome deal man.Congrats for the purchase.Do check out the most popular titles for it.Also welcome aboard the Playstation 2 gang.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Awesome deal man.Congrats for the purchase.Do check out the most popular titles for it.Also welcome aboard the Playstation 2 gang.



Thanx... since i dont have any TV now (cause i m stayin in chennai...bachelor room).. I decided to give it to my bro.. Until then i use it in my friends room who have a TV in his room... My first game title that i buy is GTA:VCS and LCS....
I hardly fund time 2 play... So i think it took ages to finish it..


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 6, 2008)

good... which shop.....PM me the details. will use it for future reference.

what is the box pack color??is it yellow??


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2008)

How could i identify my ps2 as original or fake.. i see the controller and the finishing is perfect and err.. some logo is flashy there.... Or else i could check somethin else..


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 6, 2008)

no ps2 dupe is ther..u biought new orginal one with warranty and then modded r8??


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2008)

madjeri said:


> no ps2 dupe is ther..u biought new orginal one with warranty and then modded r8??



Yes ofcourse....
And thanx for a +ve reply.....
no ps2......good 2 hear


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> How could i identify my ps2 as original or fake.. i see the controller and the finishing is perfect and err.. some logo is flashy there.... Or else i could check somethin else..


If you mean the console then there is no such thing as duplicate.All they do is pick up an official one & mod it.The only fake products you can have are it's accessories like controller, memory card, component cables etc.

Here's how you can identify if the controller is genuine or not:


> You will notice that the original controller finish is very dark & shiny black towards the edge of the controller socket(one which you insert into the controller slot).Second difference is the patenting of the "Dual Shock" logo on the top of the controller.In a fake controller the colour would be a bit faded blue & in the original it would be very dark in colour.Last but not the least he (the shopkeeper) mentioned was the response of the R3 button.He manually showed it to me by pressing R3 on each controllers & the fake one seemed a bit dodgy.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> If you mean the console then there is no such thing as duplicate.All they do is pick up an official one & mod it.The only fake products you can have are it's accessories like controller, memory card, component cables etc.
> 
> Here's how you can identify if the controller is genuine or not:



Thanks allwyndlima...... 

Playing GTA:VCS in ps2 seems 2 be irritate.... I m wise KB+mouse guy..
but d grafix is good...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2008)

Get God Of War I & II.Then you'll know what PS2's true graphical power is.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Get God Of War I & II.Then you'll know what PS2's true graphical power is.



Sure................


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 7, 2008)

@rajkumar_pb
dun even think bout 8600GT..it comes nowhere near HD 3850!
3850 easily overclocks and beats 3870 or 9600GT stock, and 8600GT will be 2X~3x slower.

and ofcourse 3850 is above a mid range card...and the price seems terrific @ 5.8k.
there is also 9600GSO 384 MB @ 6k, but 3850 performs better.
3850 is one of the most future proff card available now, ie DX 10.1, the latest one out there. Its sure to last a couple years as a mid range card


----------



## skippednote (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats on Purchase


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Congrats on Purchase



Thanks....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @rajkumar_pb
> dun even think bout 8600GT..it comes nowhere near HD 3850!
> 3850 easily overclocks and beats 3870 or 9600GT stock, and 8600GT will be 2X~3x slower.
> 
> ...



I buy a Zebronics 7600GS card for 1.2k and i used it temporarily for playing games like Crysis, MGS and DMC4.. Eventhough its not a wise decision i keep it till diwali.. After then i may go to HD3850 or even HD4850(if my budget allows at tat time..)... Sure i'll buy one of them 'cause nothing will happen wrong once GTA 4 released for PC and it wont let me down by saying that my system doesnt meet min sys req....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

buy HD4850 and BTW congo for the PS2 purchase ....... get God of War 2 ... GTA:SA and ofcourse God of War 1 and MGS ..... POP games ..... all this games are the best of PS2 .


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> buy HD4850 and BTW congo for the PS2 purchase ....... get God of War 2 ... GTA:SA and ofcourse God of War 1 and MGS ..... POP games ..... all this games are the best of PS2 .



Sure i get em all..........


----------

